

From the Information Age to the Recommendation Age - v4us
http://designmind.frogdesign.com/articles/early-articles/from-the-information-age-to-the-recommendation-age.html

======
drallison
Whitehead and Richerson, The evolution of conformist social learning can cause
population collapse in realistically variable environments, Evolution and
Human Behavior 30 (2009) 261-273.
<http://www.des.ucdavis.edu/faculty/Richerson/RedNoise.pdf>

A lack of independent decision making seems to put the society at risk. The
Recommendation Age (crowd sourcing opinions and decisions) may not be a good
choice for long term survival.

